# 555 Ford Tractor with back hoe and front end loader



## 55Keith (Nov 17, 2012)

We have a 1980 ford 555 with a back hoe and front end loader. We want to remove the back hoe and just use the front end loader. What do we need to do to make this happen. What tools and hoses do we need? Thanks


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Keith,

I found the following on the internet, written by *John_Bud* regarding backhoe removal from a Ford 4500. I assume that it is similar to a 555. There is no mention of any special tools or hoses. Use the backhoe hydraulics to get the hoe itself on and off, very simple.

"Basically, lay down a sheet of plywood under the hoe. Extend the dipper stick out about 1/2 way, curl the bucket all the way and lower the boom until the pressure is off. Lower the stabilizers. Now loosen the connecting hardware. Should be 2 nuts that are about 1 1/4" to 1 1/2". Somewhere in that range. I actually have different ones on each side -- stuff happens over 45 years....

Then pull the connecting hardware up and back out of the way. It will be sort of stiff unless you have done it recently. With it out of the way (the hoe won't jump off), slowly raise the hoe by pressing down with the stabilizers. Raise it up (and straight by manipulating the dipper stick) until it is free of the saddles (bottom connection point). I like to put 3 or 4 strong jack stands under the hoe box on top of the plywood. 2 in the back and 1 or 2 in the front. Then lower the box down onto the stands, but still at least 2" clear of the saddles to allow for settling. The shut off the engine, take off the hoses, loop the hoses. The smaller one goes on the TRACTOR SIDE and the larger lower pressure return hose is looped on the hoe side. Then just drive off.

Hopefully, you are on a dead flat area. If not, situate it so you drive off slightly uphill. That will make reattachment easier. The trick on it is to get close and use the hoe hydraulics to move the last couple inches. Hopefully you have enough hose to do that. (I don't and it's a PITA)."
______________________________________

Here's a follow-up quote from *Ecnerwal* :

"John Bud's description (above) is pretty much exactly the factory method for backhoe removal/installation. The hoe gets itself on and off, using its own hydrualics. No fuss, no muss, no complications. You can actually pull the tractor a few inches forward without running out of hose and get the hooks out from under the pins. But then you have a light-rear tractor that does not want to move much unless you fabricate a weight box".


----------

